# 4/29 Turkey



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Eight birds flew off the roost at about 6 am in the field about 200 yds. away. I had a jake and hen decoy out about 20 yds. away. I called lightly on my slate call..a lot of purring. The 2 hens were feeding, but made their way towards me. The boss gobbler kept strutting and trying to get their attention...but was unsuccessful. The hens kept coming my way and the gobbler followed. When the hens got about 60 yds, they hurried into the woods to my right. The gobbler then noticed my decoys and headed right to them. He face the jake head on and then I let my Remington cry out and the hunt was over at 6:30. The bird weighed 21# and had a 10.25" beard and spurs >1". There was not a lot of gobbling after the birds hit the ground.
LindyRigger


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

they flew down at 6!?!?! wow that is early! most of em dont even wake up till right around then..ha! man its still kinda dark then too... maybe not too bad out in a field! sunday I had one on the roost until 6:45! called it in to within 8 yards and then the kid I was calling for decided to move!(mind you he is 17 and he has hunted for a while)... I didnt even have my gun up! that hunt was over! I called in two more birds that day one a 9:00 and he moved again and then one at 1130! and he just plain didn't see it! I could have filled my last tag and been done but this kid must be a little slow or something! anyway.... congrats on your bird! public or private land? that is definately a nice looking bird!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks. I was very happy with the bird. I was hunting on private land in Jefferson County.

LindyRigger


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the success!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

That's a good looking bird, congrats


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice bird.buddy of mine spent 2 1/2 hours in the st. clairsville area sunday,working a bird,he finally got a shot.
23 pounds,10 1/2 inch beard and 1 1/2 inch spurs  
had his wife videotaping,but i don't know if she got that part of the hunt.


----------

